# Magier solot Naxx hero militär flügel



## Rator (4. Januar 2009)

kann mir das bitte jemand erklären:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_ggLGj37qI
kein p server oder so aber ich raffs nich ganz^^

Edit: Der magier klaut den todesrittern ihr knochenschild, wodürch er 1,2 millionen schaden absorbiert und kriegt mit seinem talent
im arkanbaum 15% des absorbierten schadens als zaubermacht bonus wodurch er so hohe dmg zahlen raushaut. 
inzwischen wurde es gehotfixt und knochenschild ist nich mehr stehlbar


----------



## Deathanubis (4. Januar 2009)

P-Server??

Der macht ja riesen Dmg Zahlen wie soll das gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rator (4. Januar 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> P-Server??
> 
> Der macht ja riesen Dmg Zahlen wie soll das gehen...
> 
> ...


 p-server= privat server oder meinst du er spielt uf nem privat server? dann lies mal bitte was ich geschrieben hab.
guck dir mal den skillbaum an, immer wenn er absorbiert kriegt er nen zaubermacht schub aber wies zu dem absorbieren kommt leuchtet mir nich ganz ein


----------



## Hellshui (4. Januar 2009)

muss irgend ein bugg sein denn er passt ja ständig drauf auf das sie das knochenschild an haben
er läuft ja auch von boss zu boss mit denen aba das mit den schaden check ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (4. Januar 2009)

kein bug, bone armor und so.
schreibt er sogar extra.


----------



## mccord (4. Januar 2009)

absorption des beschwörers (talent) & knochenrüstung (der buff wird von einem mob geklaut, absorbiert 1.5mio schaden auf heroic) &#8594; viel zaubermacht + viel absorbierter schaden


----------



## Deathanubis (4. Januar 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> p-server= privat server oder meinst du er spielt uf nem privat server? dann lies mal bitte was ich geschrieben hab.
> guck dir mal den skillbaum an, immer wenn er absorbiert kriegt er nen zaubermacht schub aber wies zu dem absorbieren kommt leuchtet mir nich ganz ein



kenne mich mit Mages nicht aus aber Crits über 100k ähm?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellshui (4. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> kein bug, bone armor und so.
> schreibt er sogar extra.


ach ne aber er kriegt doch nicht knochenschild sondern die dks


----------



## Hellshui (4. Januar 2009)

wärn bissel sehr crank wenn es klappt oda?


----------



## Rator (4. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> kein bug, bone armor und so.
> schreibt er sogar extra.



ja das wirds sein, bin nich drauf gekommen dass er den mobs des knochenschild absaugt


----------



## Victo (4. Januar 2009)

Knochenschild von den Reitern klauen --> Schaden wird absorbiert
Absorption des Beschwörers aus dem Arkanbaum bewirkt,dass absorbierter Schaden für 10 Sekunden zu 15% der zaubermacht des Mages hinzugefügt wird --> pew pew


----------



## meelt (4. Januar 2009)

hmm bis hierhin erscheint es mir logisch aba wie macht er so viel dmg??

^^ achso das ergibt sinn!


----------



## phenox (4. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach, spiele dk knochenschild erhöht den dmg  um 2 % bei den mobs wirds wohl mehr sein, und er raubt halt das knochenschild ständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das wird noch gefixt von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (4. Januar 2009)

zu 100% privatserver/bug hallo soviel dmg kann man doch garnicht absorbieren der erste boss haut auf stoff weit über 100k und dazu noch die adds...er dürfte an sich nichtmal 1mob gelegt bekommen bzw maximal 1mob


----------



## Zynoa (4. Januar 2009)

die antwort ist ganz einfach: die reiter benutzen das boneshield, es absorbiert mindestens 50k schaden. der mage klaut es ihnen mit dem zauberdiebstahl und stirbt nicht. den abnormalen schaden bekommt er durch ein talent im arkantree welches 15% des absorbierten schadens in spelldmg umwandelt, da es anscheinend stackt oder sich einfach addiert kommt der auf werte von 100k spelldmg, damit ist dann auch der stärkste boss kein ding mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellshui (4. Januar 2009)

von wegen dk und palas op ^^


----------



## Ghuld0n (4. Januar 2009)

Es wird doch alles am Anfang erklärt oO


----------



## G0DL1K3 (4. Januar 2009)

guckt im offiziellen mage forum.
es ist definitiv ein 'exploit', bzw ein cleveres ausnutzen der spielmechanik (was der mage auch im video selber sagt)

nach ein wenig dmg auf die entsprechenden viecher casten sie ihr knochenschild. dieses ist durch 'magie stehlen' (? mein acc ist schon lange inaktiv =)) stehlbar und absorbiert ~1,2mio dmg.
dann gibt es ein talent im arkanbaum das pro absorbierten schaden die zaubermacht des magiers um 15% (?) erhoet. so kommt er an die wahnsinnigen zahlen, es ist definitiv KEIN privat server, und JA, es ist gewissenermassen schon ein exploit.

wie gesagt, im offiziellen mage gibt es auch ein thread, wo drueber diskutiert wird. (forum http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...51089&sid=3 )

my 2 cents ;-)


----------



## CoolGeneral (4. Januar 2009)

würde auch sagen das dies ein Exploid ist. sowas ist das net normal ^^


----------



## Hell's Lord (4. Januar 2009)

Echt geil!
Auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen, das is richtig clever. Noch eine Frage: Das mit dem Zauberdiebstahl, das is ein Skill vom Mage oder?
Mfg, Hell's Lord.


----------



## Hellshui (4. Januar 2009)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> guckt im offiziellen mage forum.
> es ist definitiv ein 'exploit', bzw ein cleveres ausnutzen der spielmechanik (was der mage auch im video selber sagt)
> 
> nach ein wenig dmg auf die entsprechenden viecher casten sie ihr knochenschild. dieses ist durch 'magie stehlen' (? mein acc ist schon lange inaktiv =)) stehlbar und absorbiert ~1,2mio dmg.
> ...


was ist ein exploit?


----------



## Fredchen42 (4. Januar 2009)

vorposts lesen ftw, es is kein Privat-Server, oder bug oder so ...


----------



## Zynoa (4. Januar 2009)

ja zauberdiebstahl ist ein mage skill 

ich würd mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass das noch lange machbar ist. wahrscheinlich wird blizzard schnell wind davon bekommen und die bonearmor einfach zu einem nichtmagieeffekt überarbeiten, so ist dann nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Monkeyrama (4. Januar 2009)

Ist nett und auf jedenfall kein Fake. Mit dem Talent aus dem Arkan baum Erhöht er seinen Schaden und mit dem Knochenschild bekommt er keinen..Das ist echt Heftig. N1 Aktion.


----------



## ArieD (4. Januar 2009)

Zynoa schrieb:


> ja zauberdiebstahl ist ein mage skill
> 
> ich würd mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass das noch lange machbar ist. wahrscheinlich wird blizzard schnell wind davon bekommen und die bonearmor einfach zu einem nichtmagieeffekt überarbeiten, so ist dann nicht mehr möglich




ach was die werden das Schild vom dk einfach wie auf nonhero auf 10sek runtersetzen und gut ist

aber das ist ne mega Leistung von dem typen und ich meine 1.5mille spell dmg ist ja mal mega geil^^


----------



## Brisk7373 (4. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> zu 100% privatserver/bug hallo soviel dmg kann man doch garnicht absorbieren der erste boss haut auf stoff weit über 100k und dazu noch die adds...er dürfte an sich nichtmal 1mob gelegt bekommen bzw maximal 1mob



les doch mal ordentlich nach junge ....
er klaut sich ein schild von den todesrittern ...
dadurch absorbiert er den RIESEN schaden
er hat so geskillt ,das wenn er etwas absorbiert ,seine zaubermacht erhöht wird 

daraus lernen wir : 

Absorbieren-->mehr Zaubermacht-->höhere crits 


logisch ?


----------



## Wintotem (4. Januar 2009)

Das is ja ma derbe^^


----------



## Delphinia (4. Januar 2009)

und warum droppen Trashmobs so viel epics? auch ausnutzen der spielmechanik und kann das ein mage auch skillen? ^^


----------



## Dalrogh (4. Januar 2009)

BÄÄÄM

Das is ja mal geil...


----------



## Kzell (4. Januar 2009)

Delphinia schrieb:


> und warum droppen Trashmobs so viel epics? auch ausnutzen der spielmechanik und kann das ein mage auch skillen? ^^


Das waren doch Bosse die des gedropt haben oder nicht ^^


----------



## Delphinia (4. Januar 2009)

Okay, hab eben den Anfang nochmal geschaut, muss sagen Naxx25 hab ich selbst nur ein Viertel clear und den Instructor noch nicht, aber im 10er steht er ja an den Kristallen und davor wären das die Trashmobs gewesen. Aaaaaaber der Boss droppt keine Emblem der Ehre (also Hero-Raid-Marke)


----------



## Fozzybär (4. Januar 2009)

Also der Boss teilt mir als Stoffi ca 180k hits aus.. + den Dmg der 4 Boss-Add's + die 3 Reiter = ca 5 Schläge pro mop und die 1,5 mio sind down!!!

Und wie eben schon erwähnt wurde Droppt der Boss komischerweise keine Hero-Marke!!!

Noch dazu kommt das wirklich schlechte Equip des Magier's, wodurch selbst 15% des absorb. Schadens nie und nimmer 150k Spelldmg bringen würden...

Also meine Meinung so wie ich das Video sehe ist definitiv Fake


----------



## Rise Above (4. Januar 2009)

Hey das ist ja einfach genial! Jetzt bräucht ich auch nen mage auf 80.. Das waren glaube 600 gold pro Boss?^^


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (4. Januar 2009)

Herrlich .... noch so viele Dummschwätzer und geistige Tiefflieger wach?
Ohne das Video gesehen zu haben, sag ich es funktioniert!


----------



## Raqill (4. Januar 2009)

Außerdem warum sollte es ein Bug/Exploit sein?
Immerhin hat Blizzard es ja möglich gemacht das Schild zu klauen.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> zu 100% privatserver/bug hallo soviel dmg kann man doch garnicht absorbieren der erste boss haut auf stoff weit über 100k und dazu noch die adds...er dürfte an sich nichtmal 1mob gelegt bekommen bzw maximal 1mob



Junge les ma, wird noch rausgepatcht, geht ja auch nur im dk flügel


----------



## Etan (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich fand es beeindruckend, vorallem erstmal darauf zu kommen! xD Hat auf jeden Spass gemacht es angeschaut zu haben!
Und oben wurde ja dann ausführlich geschildert aus welchem Grund das so ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (4. Januar 2009)

Fozzybär schrieb:


> Also der Boss teilt mir als Stoffi ca 180k hits aus.. + den Dmg der 4 Boss-Add's + die 3 Reiter = ca 5 Schläge pro mop und die 1,5 mio sind down!!!
> 
> Und wie eben schon erwähnt wurde Droppt der Boss komischerweise keine Hero-Marke!!!
> 
> ...



wie das equip mit dem absorbierten schade zusammenhängen soll erklärst du uns noch ja?
heromarke vllt mit autoloot geholt? 
knochenschild holt er sic hhalt immer wieder neu... hat ja immer 2 - 3 reiter dabei, die den ot genug recasten.

ist definitiv kein fake.


----------



## Annovella (4. Januar 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> kann mir das bitte jemand erklären:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_ggLGj37qI
> kein p server oder so aber ich raffs nich ganz^^



also ich solo kommplett naxx hero als dk
kA was ihr habt

/ironie off

wieso postet ihr soeine verdammte scheiße eigendlich ueberhaupt? is doc hklar das das n privat server is -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Außerdem warum sollte es ein Bug/Exploit sein?
> Immerhin hat Blizzard es ja möglich gemacht das Schild zu klauen.


man konnte früher mal bei voidreaver npcs mit mindecontrol vom priester übernehmen und void mit denen in unter einer minute töten. 1 woche später ging mc dann auf genau diese mobs plötzlich nicht mehr^^


----------



## Arben (4. Januar 2009)

Naja, genial würd ich mal sagen. Die Findigkeit der Spieler ist enorm, irgendeiner findet immer was zum exploiten.

Aber respekt, sieht krass aus^^


----------



## Etan (4. Januar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> man konnte früher mal bei voidreaver npcs mit mindecontrol vom priester übernehmen und void mit denen in unter einer minute töten. 1 woche später ging mc dann auf genau diese mobs plötzlich nicht mehr^^


 eben Blizzard wird das noch fixen, nur viele spekulieren hier immernoch auf privatserver schaut eucht das video genau an vergleicht das mit den talent und denkt euch den bug dazu vor von den knochenschild den man klauen kann und das permanent... und voila es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (4. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> also ich solo kommplett naxx hero als dk
> kA was ihr habt
> 
> /ironie off
> ...


Lern lesen... 
Es ist kein Fake... und auch kein Privatserver.


----------



## MagicDarrok (4. Januar 2009)

Definitiv weder P-Server noch Fake ^^

bin atm selbst am probieren is aber net so leicht wie es aussieht


----------



## Animalhunter (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab gesehn wie die hp des mages plötzlich nur noch 50% war und das is schlicht unmöglich als mage bei sovielen mobs auch wenn es nur für 1-2 sekunden sind nur 50%hp zu verlieren...Is private server garantiert und ma echt leute glaubt ihr wirklich blizz schenkt den spielern durch zauberraub ein knochenschild für 1,5mio dmg? so ein grosser fehler unterläuft denen sicher nicht...hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2009)

Animalhunter schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehn wie die hp des mages plötzlich nur noch 50% war und das is schlicht unmöglich als mage bei sovielen mobs auch wenn es nur für 1-2 sekunden sind nur 50%hp zu verlieren...Is private server garantiert und ma echt leute glaubt ihr wirklich blizz schenkt den spielern durch zauberraub ein knochenschild für 1,5mio dmg? so ein grosser fehler unterläuft denen sicher nicht...hoff ich zumindest.


lese was ich geschrieben habe
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1346905


----------



## ReWahn (4. Januar 2009)

Animalhunter schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehn wie die hp des mages plötzlich nur noch 50% war und das is schlicht unmöglich als mage bei sovielen mobs auch wenn es nur für 1-2 sekunden sind nur 50%hp zu verlieren...Is private server garantiert und ma echt leute glaubt ihr wirklich blizz schenkt den spielern durch zauberraub ein knochenschild für 1,5mio dmg? so ein grosser fehler unterläuft denen sicher nicht...hoff ich zumindest.



situation: schild absorbiert noch 20k dmg.
schlag macht 29k dmg.
--> mage kriegt 9k dmg.

und bizz hat in der vergangenheit schon öfters solche kleinen unachtsamkeiten gebacht... is nix neues.


----------



## slaggis (4. Januar 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Naja, genial würd ich mal sagen. Die Findigkeit der Spieler ist enorm, irgendeiner findet immer was zum exploiten.
> 
> Aber respekt, sieht krass aus^^



Schließe mich dem an. Pai hatte vor kurze ja auch mit dem Krieger Loatheb zu zweit gelegt. In knapp 3 stunden (?). 
Aber das is echt cool gemacht. =D
Hut ab.

Mfg


----------



## mccord (4. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> und bizz hat in der vergangenheit schon öfters solche kleinen unachtsamkeiten gebacht... is nix neues.


jup, siehe paladin, kazzak und 1800fach gestackte abrechnung oder biny der das ironforge auktionshaus sprengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird sicherlich auch sehr flott gefixt :þ


----------



## MagicDarrok (4. Januar 2009)

Achja, bevor ihr euch aufregt das Mages abjetzt nurnoch solo da durch rennen:
Es ist deutlich schwerer als es aussieht, der Mage hat am Anfang ein fenster von ~1sek (als er den pala als Köpder missbraucht)
Die Mobs dazu zu bekommen das sie Knochenschild zum ersten mal casten is net leicht (kommt erst nach ~15sek und die mobs killen dich schneller als du Eisblock" sagen kannst)
Wenn du net aufpasst wird dir das Schild im Silence weggekloppt und du bist tot
Die (Trash)Mobs droppen pro Nase ~1g

Insgesammt also eher weniger lohnend wenn man Umskillkosten, Trank-Kosten Glyphen-Kosten und Zeitkosten bedenkt ^^


----------



## ReWahn (4. Januar 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> jup, siehe paladin, kazzak und 1800fach gestackte abrechnung oder biny der das ironforge auktionshaus sprengt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gab doch mal iwas, dass palas iwie zusatzschläge von abrechnung"stacken" konnten... hat mal einer stundenlang gemacht um dann kazzak zu onehitten... schon ewig her so weit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## SixNight (4. Januar 2009)

p-server


----------



## GerBorn (4. Januar 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> kann mir das bitte jemand erklären:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_ggLGj37qI
> kein p server oder so aber ich raffs nich ganz^^



Also ich hab das Vid. auch gesehn und es geht als mage solo ^^
is nicht ganz einfach man braucht ein bissel übung und mehrere flüge zum rep. aber nach einer zeit klappt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs selbst in der 10ner version probiert. 

Erklärung: 

Die Reiter casten ein Knochenschild das den schaden absorbiert, das kann man als mage mit Zauberraub klauen oder vom Priest decursen
wenn man das verbesserte Manaschild skillt - bekommt man von dem dmg den man selbst bekommt 15% als spelldmg - deswegen hat man auch soviel spelldmg wenn man gegen einen Boss kämpft 
und schaden von ihm bekommt.
Wenn man halt 1x verpasst das schild von den Reitern zu klaun is schnell vorbei ^^ 

Probierts einfach mal aus und nehmt eure versuche mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten im 10ner üben 
Man braucht keinen pala der vorraus rennt - einfach mit schild durch rennen - Spiegelbilder - Eisblock - unsichtbarkeit so kommt ihr ohne unsichtbarkeitstrank durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (4. Januar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> p-server



lern lesen.


----------



## MagicDarrok (4. Januar 2009)

GerBorn schrieb:


> Probierts einfach mal aus und nehmt eure versuche mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAS würd ich gerne sehen, die Shades rennen dir nach auch wenn du invis bis
Außerdem müsstest du ca. 15sek "überbrücken" ohne zu sterben, das is net drin


----------



## Magician.^ (4. Januar 2009)

Endlich weiß ich wieso in naxx10 unser Mage nen 90k Feuerball bei dem Add vom Instrukteur rausgehauen hat.
Der Mob war fast Instant down :O

Also ich bin mir sicher das es weder Fake, noch Privaterserver ist.

Gleich ma mit nem Kumpel ausprobieren xD


----------



## Sherry4321 (4. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt euch schon die Kommentare unter dem Video durchgelesen.....

Blizzard hat diesen netten Exploit schon wieder gefixt, wie ganz einfach Bone Armor kann mit Zauberraub nicht mehr geklaut werden,...wers trotzdem weiterversuchen will hf beim Repkostenfarmen^^


----------



## Annovella (4. Januar 2009)

Taoru schrieb:


> Lern lesen...
> Es ist kein Fake... und auch kein Privatserver.



Wer sagt das ich ueberhaupt gelesen habe? Solche Dinge sind nicht mach und schaffbar mit normalen fairen und legalen mitteln, also brauch ich soetwas gar nicht anfangen zu lesen.


----------



## zeberer (4. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich ueberhaupt gelesen habe? Solche Dinge sind nicht mach und schaffbar mit normalen fairen und legalen mitteln, also brauch ich soetwas gar nicht anfangen zu lesen.




sorry wenn ich dir mal was sagen muss ....

Du bist nen gimp !


----------



## Dalrogh (4. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich ueberhaupt gelesen habe? Solche Dinge sind nicht mach und schaffbar mit normalen fairen und legalen mitteln, also brauch ich soetwas gar nicht anfangen zu lesen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yo, Hab keine Ahnung wie sowas geht deswegen ist es ein Privat-Server oder Cheat/Hack, Yo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (4. Januar 2009)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Yo, Hab keine Ahnung wie sowas geht deswegen ist es ein Privat-Server oder Cheat/Hack, Yo
> ...




SO SIEHTS AUS!!!11elf



                                    YO



btt: respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (4. Januar 2009)

Einfach Klasse Idee, nur schade das es schon gehotfixed wurde! -.-

Und btw für die, die von Magiern (oder vielleicht dem ganzen Spiel) keine Ahnung haben und hier mitten in der Nacht durchs buffed Forum geistern und unüberlegten Hirnbrei dazugeben. Wie den Herrn hier...



Annovella schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich ueberhaupt gelesen habe? Solche Dinge sind nicht mach und schaffbar mit normalen fairen und legalen mitteln, also brauch ich soetwas gar nicht anfangen zu lesen.



Lass es besser bleiben... und tut euch und anderen eine Wohltat damit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (4. Januar 2009)

zeberer schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich dir mal was sagen muss ....
> 
> Du bist nen gimp !




 da hatt er aber recht

nur weil man nicht weis wie es geht heißt es noch lang nicht das es nicht geht. Und 80% hier wissen das es geht. Und es geht auch. Also solltest du erstmal Hirn aktivieren (sofern es keinen cd hatt) und dann erst deinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Apsilon (4. Januar 2009)

das video ist sehr alt das kam damals raus wo naxx gerade neu war.


edit: ok doch nicht da sind die neuen spells dabei. aber es gab schon einmal so ein video und das war dann ein fake gewesen


----------



## Ahnor (4. Januar 2009)

wenn das nicht fake ist, dann.....wtf? nerv mages sowas geht mal garnicht oO


----------



## Tzeentch (4. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich ueberhaupt gelesen habe? Solche Dinge sind nicht mach und schaffbar mit normalen fairen und legalen mitteln, also brauch ich soetwas gar nicht anfangen zu lesen.



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hothgar22 (4. Januar 2009)

Leute wenn ihr meint keine Heromarke drinne guck doch ma in Chat Log. Da steht dass er eins bekommt, also würd ich sagen autoloot wie schon von vorpostern erwähnt


----------



## Chaosfox (4. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> zu 100% privatserver/bug hallo soviel dmg kann man doch garnicht absorbieren der erste boss haut auf stoff weit über 100k und dazu noch die adds...er dürfte an sich nichtmal 1mob gelegt bekommen bzw maximal 1mob



Nein kein privat server.   Knochenschild klauen mit Zauberraub und durch den im arkan skillbaum erwähnten skill wird der spelldmg erhöht = O.O




Annovella schrieb:


> also ich solo kommplett naxx hero als dk
> kA was ihr habt
> 
> /ironie off
> ...



Is kein p server ^^ siehe oben

Ich finds lustig, auf sowas muss man erstma kommen xD
Aber das wird sowieso gefixt, daher nich so schlimm ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (4. Januar 2009)

is fixed und ausserdem ein exploit gewesen, deshalb: 
Respekt, dass man auf sowas kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
No Respekt, dass man exploits nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thema durch


----------



## turageo (4. Januar 2009)

Ahnor schrieb:


> wenn das nicht fake ist, dann.....wtf? nerv mages sowas geht mal garnicht oO



Dafür gehört schon wieder ne große Forenkeule ausgepackt. -.- Nichts lesen was vorher geschrieben wurde, aber Hauptsache mal voll gegen andre Klassen wettern.
Und das gilt mal wieder für so einige in diesem Posting. Höchstens mal das Boneshield nicht stehlbar machen, das ergibt schon eher Sinn.

Ich finds lustig. Allein dafür, dass er rausgefunden hat, dass es geht und vor allem wie es geht, dafür gehört schon mal ein Schulterklopfen her. Das ist doch im Endeffekt
auch nichts anderes wie damals die zähmbaren Geisterhunde. Klar, nach nem Denkanstoß kommen viele Magier schon drauf wie das funktioniert, aber ich bezweifle, dass
man da von allein so leicht mal eben drauf kommt. Allein deswegen gibts von mir mal ein:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Exid (4. Januar 2009)

ziemlich clever der Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (4. Januar 2009)

vom prinzip her ist es ganz einfach , praxis ist eine andere sache^^
der mob der die ganze zeit knochenschild catet den muss er am leben erhalten, damit er es ihm ständig mit zauberraub klauen kann.
da das knochenschild ihm den schaden absorbiert , bekommt er die ganze zeit den zaubermachtsschub und das erklärt die großen dmg zahlen.


----------



## Teradas (4. Januar 2009)

"Die überspitzen" auf Todeswache warn auch schon 2 draus die den einn Boss zu 2 GEmacht haben.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Januar 2009)

Wurde schon gefixxt...Schade eig. =D


----------



## Masagana (4. Januar 2009)

An alle die einfach "P-Server" bzw "Cheat" oder sowas schreiben ohne auch nur zu versuchen nachzudenken.

1. Es wird alles erklärt, (wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil).

2. wurde es eh schon gefixed.


und BTW das sind auch solche Leute die es nicht checken und "Heiler- bzw. DD-Sachen" wegwürfeln oder nach einem WIPE ohne Kommentar die Grp leaven oder nach dem sie sterben nur beleidigen sind und dann die Gruppe leaven bzw. Die ITEM-Schwanzvergleicher und Besserwisser.


Sorry, musste aber sein.

MFG  Masa


----------



## Achillesdm (4. Januar 2009)

Ich find die Nummer lustig, sowas muss man erstmal bringen. Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist wieso hier einige was von exploid faseln, er hat nur seine Talente optimal genutzt. So lange man das Schild einfach klauen kann ist es doch okay, wenn er sich das durch irgendwelche Tricks ermöglicht hätte sähe es anders aus.


----------



## Haggelo (4. Januar 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird noch gefixt von Blizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



IST bereits gefixt ...


----------



## м@πGф (4. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mir wirklich alles erklären. Knochenschild klauen -> Absorbierter Schaden wird in Dmg umgeleitet -> Er ist immun gegen Silence , aaaber....wieso zur Hölle hat er so viel Mana ? oO


----------



## MagicDarrok (4. Januar 2009)

Sherry4321 schrieb:


> Ihr habt euch schon die Kommentare unter dem Video durchgelesen.....
> 
> Blizzard hat diesen netten Exploit schon wieder gefixt, wie ganz einfach Bone Armor kann mit Zauberraub nicht mehr geklaut werden,...wers trotzdem weiterversuchen will hf beim Repkostenfarmen^^



Ööööhm, spielst du auf EU-Servern?
Wenn ja muss ich dir sagen, auch wenn es Illusionen zerstört: Bone Armor ist immernoch klaubar, zumindest war sie es gestern noch




&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Ich kann mir wirklich alles erklären. Knochenschild klauen -> Absorbierter Schaden wird in Dmg umgeleitet -> Er ist immun gegen Silence , aaaber....wieso zur Hölle hat er so viel Mana ? oO



Durch die langen Silence-Zeiten verbraucht man weniger Mana als man reggt... Ging jedenfalls mir so


----------



## MonkinHonk (4. Januar 2009)

für alle Fake oder P-Server Schreier 

hier ist der Mage der das gemacht hat:

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Piccolina

viel Spaß beim Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorgus (4. Januar 2009)

boah..wasn da so schwer zu verstehn dran...er zieht die ganze zeit die reiter mit..hat also immer des knochenschild drauf..absorbiert also ständig mind. 1,2mio dmg...und hat immer 15% des absorbierten dmg als +dmg....nu müsster nur noch drüber nachdenken wieviel dmg son boss an ihm macht..und schon habter den grund für seinen massiven dmg output...er erklärts bis ins detail..sogar mit talentbaum.....

manche hier sollten mal lieber mehr inne schule gehn..scheint ja ein grossteil nicht lesen zu können^^


----------



## BlackBirdone (4. Januar 2009)

Oh man schließt das Bitte, immer das "ich lese nicht was andere schreiben poste aber dennoch meine kack in einen Beitrag mit den Worten
"oh fake, p Server das kann nicht gehen" um meine Beitragszahlen zu erhöhen"


Nur weil ihr es nicht könnt weil ihr eure Klasse nicht kennt(oder ihr diese nicht spielt) heißt es nicht das alles was ihr seht nicht geht.

is fixed und ausserdem ein exploit gewesen, deshalb:   
Respekt, dass man auf sowas kommt top.gif
No Respekt, dass man exploits nutzt 


Warum soll das ein Exploit sein, informiere dich bitte erstmal darüber was ein Exploit ist.
Ein Exploit ist eine Sicherheitslücke und dies ist KEINE Sicherheitslücke.

Angebracht ist hier "Programmfehler" oder das eher geläufige Wort "Bug", etwas bestimmtes bei der Programmierung nicht beachten.


----------



## MonkinHonk (4. Januar 2009)

sorgus schrieb:


> boah..wasn da so schwer zu verstehn dran...er zieht die ganze zeit die reiter mit..hat also immer des knochenschild drauf..absorbiert also ständig mind. 1,2mio dmg...und hat immer 15% des absorbierten dmg als +dmg....nu müsster nur noch drüber nachdenken wieviel dmg son boss an ihm macht..und schon habter den grund für seinen massiven dmg output...er erklärts bis ins detail..sogar mit talentbaum.....
> 
> manche hier sollten mal lieber mehr inne schule gehn..scheint ja ein grossteil nicht lesen zu können^^




die habens vllt verlernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weiß, aber es gibt immer wieder solche Leute die rummaulen

erst denken dann posten bitte, danke!


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (4. Januar 2009)

also der kerl, wiess wie man seine klasse zu spielen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (4. Januar 2009)

Das sind einfach die 1-Mann Instanzen die mal kommen sollten und das hier ist das wahre Naxx Hero. *g*


----------



## oichebaer (4. Januar 2009)

Zusammengefasst: Spellsteal Boneshield + Dmg Boost über Talenttree klingt einleuchtend und durchaus machbar. 

Meine Frage ( könnte sich erübrigen, da ich noch nie Naxx war) : Wieso gehen die Todesritter, von welchen er das Boneshield klaut nicht an seinem AE - Dmg down?? 

freu mich über antworten bzw. eines besseren belehrt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so far


----------



## Thamann (4. Januar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Oh man schließt das Bitte, immer das "ich lese nicht was andere schreiben poste aber dennoch meine kack in einen Beitrag mit den Worten
> "oh fake, p Server das kann nicht gehen" um meine Beitragszahlen zu erhöhen"
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versteh nicht warum Exploit er benutzt einfach seine fähigkeiten was ist dabei Exploiten???
Zauberraub<<< Kein Exploit
Das man Knochenschild klauen kann <<<< Kein Exploit
Das seine Zaubermacht um 15% des absobierten schadens erhöht wird <<<< Kein Exploit

Das was man dabamls bei Mandokier in ZG gemacht hat das war nen Eploit weil man durch einen fehler in der Spielmechanick den raptor aus dem Kampf genommen hat aber sowas macht er ja nicht.

Für mich is das einfach nur ein schlauer spieler der die dummheit vpn Blizz ausgenutzt hat


----------



## Rexo (4. Januar 2009)

weil er den flammenstoss und so hiner sich stellt


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Januar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Warum soll das ein Exploit sein, informiere dich bitte erstmal darüber was ein Exploit ist.
> Ein Exploit ist eine Sicherheitslücke und dies ist KEINE Sicherheitslücke.
> 
> Angebracht ist hier "Programmfehler" oder das eher geläufige Wort "Bug", etwas bestimmtes bei der Programmierung nicht beachten.



Nein.

engl.: (to) exploit sth.: Etwas ausnutzen

Ein Exploit ist KEINE Sicherheitslücke. Ein Exploit wäre höchstens das AUSNUTZEN dieser Sicherheitslücke. Aber dieser Begriff bezieht sich eben nicht nur auf das Ausnutzen von Sicherheitslücken, sondern auf jede Art von Bug-Using, auch in PC Spielen.


----------



## Thamann (4. Januar 2009)

oichebaer schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst: Spellsteal Boneshield + Dmg Boost über Talenttree klingt einleuchtend und durchaus machbar.
> 
> Meine Frage ( könnte sich erübrigen, da ich noch nie Naxx war) : Wieso gehen die Todesritter, von welchen er das Boneshield klaut nicht an seinem AE - Dmg down??
> 
> ...




Man sieht das er seine AE efekte kaum nutzt und wenn dann so das sie die reiter nicht treffen oder nur kaum


----------



## Thamann (4. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> engl.: (to) exploit sth.: Etwas ausnutzen
> 
> Ein Exploit ist KEINE Sicherheitslücke. Ein Exploit wäre höchstens das AUSNUTZEN dieser Sicherheitslücke. Aber dieser Begriff bezieht sich eben nicht nur auf das Ausnutzen von Sicherheitslücken, *sondern auf jede Art von Bug-Using, auch in PC Spielen*.



Ja aber seine Fähigkeiten nutzen ist doch kein Bug

oder versteh ich dich da grad falsch


----------



## RazZerrR (4. Januar 2009)

Er macht halt kein AE DMG, bzw. halt nicht so viel das sie tot gehen die haben ya ein paar mehr Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorander (4. Januar 2009)

Die glauben es ist ein fake können sich das vid  mal genau anschaun.

1. Er lootet ne marke sie autoloot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Mit dem knochenschild was er sich immer wieder holt durch fokus target hat er es dauerhaft drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Es ist kein fake schaut es euch einfach mal langsam und genau an p-server ist auch ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (4. Januar 2009)

Danke Zorander, wurde nur schon 5 mal gesagt.

Und wo ist ein Programmfehler, wenn jemand seine Talente und Fähigkeiten sinnvoll einsetzt, und das so, dass Blizzard vorher selber nicht drauf gekommen ist? Imo ist das nichtmal ein Exploit, schliesslich wird nicht ein einziger, richtiger Fehler genutzt. Denn es gibt sicherlich ausreichend Mobs denen man Schilde und Buffs klauen kann, bei Gruul war dies sogar essentiell. Das es gefixt wird war abzusehen, aber das ist bei allem so.


----------



## RazZerrR (4. Januar 2009)

Zorander schrieb:


> Die glauben es ist ein fake können sich das vid  mal genau anschaun.
> 
> 1. Er lootet ne marke sie autoloot
> 
> ...



Ich  glaube s gibt sowieso keinen p-server, wo es Naxx gibt und falls es Naxx geben sollte betimmt nicht so Blizzlike..


----------



## NarYethz (4. Januar 2009)

der mensch ist einfach nur genial, daran zu denken und es zu versuchen würde mir nie einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


\ö/ *niederknie* genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## McMo007 (4. Januar 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> P-Server??
> 
> Der macht ja riesen Dmg Zahlen wie soll das gehen...
> 
> ...



Also nochmal zuer Erklärung, Das Talent ''Absorbtion des Beschwörers'' verleiht dem Magier Zaubermacht in Höhe von 15% des Absorbierten Schadens. Dieses Knochenschild absorbiert schätzungsweise 100000 Schaden, d.h. nachdem 1x Knochenschild aufgebraucht ist hat der Magier +15000 Spellpower. So ein Bosskampf dauert n bisschen, deswegen baut sich dieser Wert immer mehr auf, an der einen Stelle im Video hat er ja 146000 Spellpower. So kommen auch mal 400000 Crits zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nur ist mir nicht klar wenn das Mark der Vier Horsemen 143k Schaden macht, und das auch öfter mal 2x auf einmal kommt, wie er das ganze überlebt hat. Mehr als 250k absorbiert das Knochenschild sicher nicht...


----------



## Böhser_Onkel (4. Januar 2009)

Den Thread gabs gestern schonmal .... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=83985


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Januar 2009)

Inwiefern wurde das ganze gefixed bzw was wurde von Blizzard abgeändert?


----------



## Arben (4. Januar 2009)

Seht hilfreich dein Beitrag, hätteste kommen müssen bevor dieser Thread den andern um 3 Seiten übertrumpft.

@McMoo: Er hat mehr als einen der Reiter dabei und ich weiss nicht, ob man das Schil nicht sogar 2 mal oder sogar öfters klauen kann (mehrere aktive auf sich selbst). So kann er eventuell 2-3 Schile gleichzeitig haben und gemütlich die Male stacken lassen und auch noch in den Löchern stehen.

Ich nehme an, dass man den Schild nicht mehr klauen kann. Da ich aber selber keinen Magier spiele kann ich das nur vermuten, jedoch ist das am naheliegensten.


----------



## Piggy D. (4. Januar 2009)

wie suess das hier anscheind 90% nicht lesen koennen und die restlichen 10% ihnen es nochmal erklaeren.


----------



## м@πGф (4. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh nicht was hier ran ein exploid sein soll.

In Kara kann man auch buffs klauen und in vielen anderen Inis auch. Einige davon sind sogar sehr stark. Also schonmal kein Bug.

Das mit dem Spelldmg geht wirklich. Kein Bug.

Welchen Bug sollte man denn ausnutzen können, wenn keiner da ist ?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. Januar 2009)

Hellshui schrieb:


> ach ne aber er kriegt doch nicht knochenschild sondern die dks



Magiers haben das tolle Talent Zauberraub, damit kann man einen magie-buff auf sich bringen und vom gegner entfernen


----------



## MagicDarrok (4. Januar 2009)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Nur ist mir nicht klar wenn das Mark der Vier Horsemen 143k Schaden macht, und das auch öfter mal 2x auf einmal kommt, wie er das ganze überlebt hat. Mehr als 250k absorbiert das Knochenschild sicher nicht...



1,2mio...
Allerdings stackt es nicht hoch, bzw nur 10sek somit dürfte der spelldmg bei ca 400k am maximum sein

Allerdings glaub ich das sie es gehotfixed haben, heute kam bei mir 4mal die Meldung "There's nothing to steal" und der Schildbuff war definitiv aufm Reiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Huntêr1982 (4. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> also ich solo kommplett naxx hero als dk
> kA was ihr habt
> 
> /ironie off
> ...




und es ist absolut klar das du einer bist der absolut keinen plan hat was er da sagt -.-

flame nich rum wenn du keinen plan hast es wurde mehr als einmal beschrieben wie er das gemacht hat und im video selbst steht es auch drin was er wie gemach hat und wenn du nen dk zockst solltest du wissen was das knochenschild macht oder?


----------



## Shizo. (4. Januar 2009)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was hier ran ein exploid sein soll.
> 
> In Kara kann man auch buffs klauen und in vielen anderen Inis auch. Einige davon sind sogar sehr stark. Also schonmal kein Bug.
> 
> ...



aber doch net solche buffs das du die im mom 2. schwierigste instanz ( oder so^^ schwerste is ja malygos ) alleine ein viertel clearn kannst


----------



## Hivez (4. Januar 2009)

olol gleich mal einloggen und das selbe probn.^^
need t 7 1/2 D


----------



## Taoru (4. Januar 2009)

Hivez schrieb:


> olol gleich mal einloggen und das selbe probn.^^
> need t 7 1/2 D


Viel Spaß beim Repkosten farmen wegen Hotfix.


----------



## Aragonises (4. Januar 2009)

Hellshui schrieb:


> ach ne aber er kriegt doch nicht knochenschild sondern die dks



Man kann als Magier das Schild klauen.
Nicht nur DK´s hams dann so. 
Haben wir auch schon gemacht, aus spaß allerdings. Dann den mage inne grp laufen lassen, ging, hielt zwar nicht sooo lange aber es ging.


----------



## Keula1 (4. Januar 2009)

Video anschaun und verstehen...
er zeigt doch ganz am anfang vom video wies funktioniert.


----------



## Dradka (4. Januar 2009)

Die resignation von blizzard zu ihrer eigenen Arbeit wird immer größer einfach lähcerlich übertragen sie naxx schon auf lvl 80 und passen netmal die buffs an die neuen skills an-.-


----------



## Keula1 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme an du hast diese exploit möglichkeit auch übersehen, Blizzard auch. Wurde gefixed who cares?


----------



## Urengroll (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke sie werden die Gegner Immun werden lassen oder so...................^^


----------



## cazimir (4. Januar 2009)

Eine verdammt geile Idee, die der Mage da hatte :-)
Schade, dass man die Reiter nicht mitnehmen kann.

Für mich ist das weder Exploit noch Bug, es ist einfach eine klevere Kombination seiner Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Cutlan (4. Januar 2009)

451 000 Schaden Krit sind okay und durchschnittlich 100 000 ?

ist klar ;-) und das mana schwitzt er aus dne schweissporen?

ist klar ;-) und ich heisse Harry Potter :-)


----------



## IraZZer (4. Januar 2009)

^^ wer weiß vllt wars ja Harry Potter^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (4. Januar 2009)

Frage:

Hat er die 2 Reiter vom Anfang immer mit genommen?
Wie hat er die 4 Reiter gemacht?

*umskill*


----------



## Monsterwarri (4. Januar 2009)

Also das das dort nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht muss wohl nicht diskutiert werden.
Wenn das lediglich eine geschickte Ausnutzung der Spielmechhanik ist könnten sie das Game gleich in die Tonne werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr glaubt doch nicht das jeder Magier der motorisch das Zeug dazu hat in 25 Naxx rein marschiert und es cleared.

Ob das ein privater Server ist oder nicht kann er auch nicht beweisen.

Lg Monsterwarri


----------



## Nowsays (4. Januar 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> 451 000 Schaden Krit sind okay und durchschnittlich 100 000 ?
> 
> ist klar ;-) und das mana schwitzt er aus dne schweissporen?
> 
> ist klar ;-) und ich heisse Harry Potter :-)




Also das mit der enormen Zaubermacht hätten wir ja nun erklärt,
doch auch mit soviel Zaubermacht geht es eine Weile, bis man den Boss
besiegt. Und das andauernde rauben des Schildes ist ja ned wirklich manaschonend...
Da er immer seine Schildmobs bei sich hat, kann er ja auch ned nach dem Bosskampf reggen,
und auch Pots, sowie Hervorrufung bringen ned so viel Mana her.


----------



## Schabraxo (4. Januar 2009)

Ist euch aufgefallen dass der mage aus der selben gilde ist wie auch die beiden die Loatheb zu zweit gemacht haben?
Deswegen denke ich nicht dass er von nem P-server ist...
Er nutzt halt nur ( wie er auch am Anfang des Videos erklärt ) die Spielmechanik aus.
Blizzard wird, wenn sie davon etwas mitbekommen,  "Boneshield" vom einem magischen Buff in einen körperlichen Buff umarbeiten.


MFG 
      Schabraxo


----------



## ciaz (4. Januar 2009)

Da mein Mage immer noch bei Lvl 70 rumduempelt, haett ichs eh nicht selbst ausprobieren koennen (zumal der Hotfix ja nu raus is), haette es aber gerne auch mal getestet um selbst festzustellen wie schwierig das ist (Spellstealrotation/nicht aus Versehen die Reiter im AOE zu killen usw usw)

*thumbs up* Nette Idee und wohl auch recht erfolgreich umgesetzt.

btw: darauf zu kommen liegt ja auch nich so fern ab.. Damals in BC hat man auch versucht auf jeden 2. Mob Zauberraub anzuwenden (Schattenlab zb die Verwandlung in einen Kernhund, Bota den 300 Spelldmg buff etc.) Es gibt halt Magier (wie den aus dem Vid), der mehr Tasten belegt hat als Frostblitz und Arkanexplosion und auch weiss, was die Spells bewirken ;-).


----------



## Gothic_1234 (4. Januar 2009)

alle die wie blöd rum schreien das es ein P-SERVER ist liegen falsch .. weil auf P-Server haben die Bosse keine Fertigkeiten .... die haben wie normale MOBs zu .... und auf P-Server haben die BOSSE weniger leben .... wenn ihr keine ahung von WoW/Mage habt .... postet auch nicht


----------



## Leetas (4. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie liest über die Hälfte von euch nicht alles durch oder passt nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Knochenschild wird vom Mage geklaut (absorbiert sehr viel schaden). Durch das Talent absorbtion des Beschwörers

wird ihr 15% des vom Knochenschild absorbierten Schadens als spell gutgeschrieben......das ist schon der ganze Trick.

Aus meiner sicht istr es ein schlaues ausnutzen der Spielmechanik!

Und ich denke es ist echt.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Januar 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Ja aber seine Fähigkeiten nutzen ist doch kein Bug
> 
> oder versteh ich dich da grad falsch



Eigentlich ist alles, was von den Entwicklern nicht so geplant wurde ein Bug. Sehr streng genommen zumindest. Denn auch Sachen, wie z.B. diese Möglichkeit, Bosse allein zu legen, für die es eigentlich eine ganze Gruppe gleichwertiger Chars braucht, ist eigentlich ein Programmierfehler, bzw. ein andersartiger Fehler, der von den Enztwicklern übersehen wurde.

Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass das so von Blizz gewollt war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern: Nette Idee, Respekt dafür dass der betreffende Spieler drauf gekommen ist, aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es "nur" eine kreative Form des Bug-Usings bzw. Exploitens. Schmälert den Fun-Faktor der Sache an sich nicht, aber das ist keine Grundlage, auf der man jetzt Sprüche wie "Boah, ist der Char imba!" oder "Nerv Mages!!!" klopfen kann.


----------



## Ceredyn (4. Januar 2009)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Nur ist mir nicht klar wenn das Mark der Vier Horsemen 143k Schaden macht, und das auch öfter mal 2x auf einmal kommt, wie er das ganze überlebt hat. Mehr als 250k absorbiert das Knochenschild sicher nicht...



Irrtum. Im heroischen Naxxramas absorbiert das Knochenschild sogar 1,2 Mio!


----------



## Aratosao (4. Januar 2009)

Steht doch alles da Geschrieben, in der Beschreibung vom Vid und im Video oO ?* /close*


----------



## pixler (4. Januar 2009)

Hm schon geil gemacht und vorallem alles " regelkonform". Naja vllt wird es bald so sein, dass man das schild nicht mehr mit zauberraub klauen kann. Aber schon recht nice das vid, mal ne noble aktion auf nem richtigen serve und net auf irgendeinen gammeligen p-server.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (4. Januar 2009)

Also egal was alle anderen Sagen, ich bin auch entweder für fettes Buguse, Privatserver oder Exploit.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (4. Januar 2009)

pixler schrieb:


> Hm schon geil gemacht und vorallem alles " regelkonform". Naja vllt wird es bald so sein, dass man das schild nicht mehr mit zauberraub klauen kann. Aber schon recht nice das vid, mal ne noble aktion auf nem richtigen serve und net auf irgendeinen gammeligen p-server.



das würd blizz bald fixen .. haben die ja immer schnell gmacht und so lange wie das möglich ist kann man es weiter machen alle BUGs und co schreien verschont uns mit eure post und geht wieder WAR zocken^^


----------



## Camô (4. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> alle die wie blöd rum schreien das es ein P-SERVER ist liegen falsch .. weil auf P-Server haben die Bosse keine Fertigkeiten .... die haben wie normale MOBs zu .... und auf P-Server haben die BOSSE weniger leben .... wenn ihr keine ahung von WoW/Mage habt .... postet auch nicht



Ich denke die Leute haben Ahnung von WoW/Mage, aber nicht in Kombination mit einem P-Server - woher auch? Interessieren sollte es ja nicht, möcht nur wissen wo du deine Informationen darüber herhast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (4. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach ich habe auch mal auf P-Server gespiel ... als es auf dem OFFI server zu öde war^^ und deswegen kann ich es auch sagen das auf P-Server null fertigkeiten haben die bosse wo ich noch gespielt haben wir BT auch mit 5 man gecleart mit T6 voll^^


----------



## Raheema (4. Januar 2009)

Magier rocken ^^ 



habs mir grad angeschaut mega cool ^^


----------



## Camô (4. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ganz einfach ich habe auch mal auf P-Server gespiel ... als es auf dem OFFI server zu öde war^^ und deswegen kann ich es auch sagen das auf P-Server null fertigkeiten haben die bosse wo ich noch gespielt haben wir BT auch mit 5 man gecleart mit T6 voll^^


Scheinst es ja nicht mal zu bereuen. Naja, wers braucht ..


----------



## MagicDarrok (4. Januar 2009)

Da das ganze (leider) heute morgen gegen 2:00 gefixed wurde:

Vote 4 Close


----------



## Yoranox (5. Januar 2009)

Ich finds schade das Blizzard solche spielereien (auch wenn man sich streiten kann ob exploit oder cleveres nutzen der spielmechanik wie das porten von hexern um wipes zu verhindern) innerhalb von wenigen stunden gnadenlos weggefixt wird aber wir wochenlang auf stabile instanzserver warten müssen und generell seid 2 tagen ganze gebiete unspielbar laggen meiner meinung nach setzt blizzard die prioritäten da falsch.Naja GZ an den mage der drauf gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War Taktischer fehler das video im offiziellen blizzard forum zu posten^^ Warcraftmovies hätte doch gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (5. Januar 2009)

sehr nice! und das ganze ist auf jeden fall kein p-server .) hab davon auch schon gehört gehabt aber nie gesehen!


----------



## KiLLa239 (5. Januar 2009)

wurde zum Glück in einem Hotfix weggemacht, sonst würde ja bald jeder Mage full epic rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (5. Januar 2009)

was heißt zum glück wäre doch nice alle andern clearen die 3 anderen quater und ein mage solot den lezten ^^ loots bekommen eh alle ab!


----------



## Oracos (5. Januar 2009)

habs gestern abend auch mal gemacht nur bin am 1. boss gescheitert da der boss gerne mal mit 300k zuschlägt und die knochenrüstung in ca 5 sek kaputt geht man muss ständig schild klauen was durch silence sehr schwer ist und ab und zu setzen die rieter ihre schilder garnicht so schnell nach und dann nebenbei dmg machen is sehr hart da 8 mobs an einem kleben und es sehr unübersichtlich wird ^^ man brauch auch ein bisschen luck mein rekord war es alle 4 adds vom boss zukilln naja hätte es gerne weiter versucht aba leider gefixed... nun gibt es wirklich keine herausforderung mehr im spiel


----------



## youngceaser (5. Januar 2009)

MonkinHonk schrieb:


> für alle Fake oder P-Server Schreier
> 
> hier ist der Mage der das gemacht hat:
> 
> ...


aha und wieso steht im video pai ? und pai ist der pala 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Pa%C3%AC


----------



## Nimophelio (5. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ganz einfach ich habe auch mal auf P-Server gespiel ... als es auf dem OFFI server zu öde war^^ und deswegen kann ich es auch sagen das auf P-Server null fertigkeiten haben die bosse wo ich noch gespielt haben wir BT auch mit 5 man gecleart mit T6 voll^^


Das ist alles eine Frage des Scriptings....
Ich hab auf Server gespielt da war alles total blizzlike und aufn welchen die warne wie du sagst.
Ich hab sogar schon auf Servern gespielt die ihre eigenen Maps gebaut haben. Und?
Wenn du das richtige Team hast geht das alles locker.
P.S.: spiele nichtmehr p-server oder überhaupt wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war rulez


----------



## djflow20 (5. Januar 2009)

Einfache Befehle wie .kill oder .godmod und auf nem private server liegt jeder boss^^ vorraussetzung man hat GM Stufe 1^^


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Januar 2009)

Kann gut sein das es auf nem offiziellen Server funktioniert hat! Immerhin können die Programmierer ja auch nicht mit allem rechnen und an alles denken!

Aber WIESO ist das ein ausnutzen der Spielmechanik?

In der Festung der Stürme wurde gern mal in einer Instanz die Spielmechanik ausgenutzt. Man konnte einenn Boss zu einer Tür ziehen und der hing. Kam wieder und wieder angerannt bis man ihn futsch hatte (oder so ähnlich ist lange her).

Da wurde ein Fehler ausgenutzt!

Aber im Fall des Mages: Er DARF doch Zauberklau betreiben! Also warum soll er es nicht tun? oO

Oder würde ein Tank auch die Spielmechanik ausnutzen wenn er Zauberreflexion macht? 

Ich stimme klar dafür, dass Blizzard in diesem Fall einfach gepennt hat!


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Jop, Immunität dagegen fehlt den Mobs, wird denk ich im nächsten Patch gefixt.
Und die PServer Diskussion: Gibts überhaupt schon PServer mit WotLK?


----------



## Bakarr901 (5. Januar 2009)

Um mal von wegen Bugs und Privat Servern etc. wegzukommen, möchte ich meinen tiefen
Respekt aussprechen. Auf die Idee, den Gegnern das Schild zu klauen und die
beiden nötigen Talente zu skillen, muss man erst mal kommen.

*verbeug*

Sowas gehört zum Game. Würden die leute das nicht machen würden viele Bugs gar
nicht erst entdeckt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (5. Januar 2009)

zeberer schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich dir mal was sagen muss ....
> 
> Du bist nen gimp !


Ein Forentrollo will MIR was sagen? Erreiche das was ich erreicht hab bevor du ueberhaupt mit mir sprichst kleiner Bursche.(Genau komm mit ich hab kein RL und du wohl, immer diese Ausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber was soll ich schon von verminderten Wesen erwarten ausser unsinnige und unüberlegte kindische bescheuerte Posts. Waren die anderen 14 Beiträge auch so Threadbezogen?
Damit ich in diesem Post nicht als Idiot darstehe, sage ich noch etwas spezifisch zu dem Schild. Ja damals gab es das schon öfters und es wird mit Sicherheit weggepatched. Ausserdem sollte man sowas nicht nachmachen, da soetwas zwar "als intelligentes ausnutzen der Spielmechanik und dessen möglichkeiten" angesehen wird, ein Ban jedoch leicht zu erhalten ist aufgrund der Tatsache, dass einige GM´s denken/meinen(vllt - auch im Recht sind), dass dieses Ausnutzen ehr ein "Buguse" ist und soetwas wird folglich permanent gesperrt.


----------



## Gnorfal (5. Januar 2009)

Knochenschild ist zwar ein Zauber(Natur) beim DK, allerdings war seitens Blizzard nie angedacht, dass dieser raubbar sein soll.
Im PvP funzt es ja auch nicht.

Insofern rede ich hier ganz bewusst von Exploit (Ausnutzen von Sicherheitslücken oder Lücken im allgemeinen), da der Zauberraub von etwas das nicht geraubt werden soll seitens Blizzard, genau dieses darstellt.

Wem der letzte Satz zu lang war oder ihn nicht verstanden hat:

<insert random flame here> und willkommen bei den 80% der WoW Spieler die dümmer sind, als der Stuhl auf dem sie hocken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (5. Januar 2009)

Naja Ausutzen der Spielmechanick bedeutet eifnach soviel: Es ist logischerweise nicht vorgesehen das man einen Flügel in Naxx alleine clearen kann.

Hat nichts mit Cheats oder Privatserver etc. zu tun. Sowelche Sachen gabs schon öfter und wirds immer geben.
Das passiert dann 1,2 Mal, dann wirds gefixxt und gerät in Vergessenheit, soeinfach ist das.

Ps: Muss Annovella recht geben sowelche Post sind einfach nur dumm und sinnlos.

In dem Sinne
MFG
XX-ELF


----------



## Mikrowelle (5. Januar 2009)

einfach nur sick geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. firstpost leser nur erste seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (5. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Jop, Immunität dagegen fehlt den Mobs, wird denk ich im nächsten Patch gefixt.
> Und die PServer Diskussion: Gibts überhaupt schon PServer mit WotLK?


Es gab genau 9 Tage nach start der alpha denn ersten privat server der wotlk hatte. Mit Alpha Client und allem.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Afaik aber ohne Mobs, NPCs und allem?! Also nur die leeren Gebiete.
Da ich auf Arbeit bin schau ich mir nicht die einschlägigen P-Server Seiten an, um die Patchstände rauszuschen.


----------



## BLUEYE (5. Januar 2009)

Der Bug wurde gefixt. Das Knochenschild kann nicht mehr von Zauberraub beeinflusst werden.


----------



## P-King (9. Januar 2009)

So nochmal für alle Super Hirnis die glauben es wäre ein Privat server... 

1. Auf Privat Server sind die Inis zt. nicht mal begeh bar... 
2. Die meisten Droppen nicht mal was

Wie zum Teufel soll naxx funzen ... Die Bosse CASTEN Oo... und sie droppen.... naja viel spass beim scripten so schnell kriegt man das ned hin... Auf TBC privats casten ned mal alle bosse richtig... naja überlegt einfach bevor ihr so kacke schreibt


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (9. Januar 2009)

das war so klar, dass hier wieder die ganzen neider auftauchen...
demzufogle war das auch ein fake, dass 2 mann nen 25er naxx boss gelegt haben
achso und natürlich: alle die gut spielen haben kein rl und bekommen hartz4
hauptsache maul auf und nach kartoffeln und hühner schreien


----------



## Shrukan (9. Januar 2009)

Da hat ein kleiner Gnom einfach gerechnet und überlegt und hat es mal probiert und tada! Es klappt.
Ist jetzt nicht seine Schuld, ist aber teilweise bugusing? weil das will Blizzard sicher nicht dass Magier jetzt das Militärviertel alleine leeren.

Ich glaube kaum, dass das auf einem Privatserver war, wieso sollte er so was machen?
Da hätte er ja direkt mit Befehlen die Bosse einfach umlegen können.
Der Verstand des Menschen ist halt so, umso einfacher umso gerner macht mans, und wenn das aufm Privatserver war, war das sicher nicht die einfachste Variante.

Von mir mal nen Gratz nach EU Nachtwache; die scheinen da Potenzial auf dem Server zu haben.


----------



## Nightroad (9. Januar 2009)

also ganz neutral gesehen 
war das nur  ein cleveres nutzen der gegebenen situation
kein bugusing , weil ja kein bug wirklich genutzt wurde , (ansichtssache) sondern eine lücke .da es ja durch den hotfix   gelöst wurde indem  der buff wie "angeblich geplant " unstehlbar  wurde  , hat sich das ganze ja erledigt.
aber hier  so rumzuschreien wäre als wenn  ein autofahrer bemerken würde dass sein auto auch mit normalem diesel fährt und net wie behauptet nur mit dem achsotollem " markendiesel für dieses achsotolle modell"
da kann die firma ja auch keine anklage machen im sinne von : er hat rausgefunden dass das geht und hat  bugusing oder betrug gemacht


mfg


----------



## Tramius (14. Januar 2009)

bugusing?

es is ja wohl auch kein bugusing als dämo hexer sein pet als tank zu nehmen und dann zu heilen (auch durch schaden den man selbst zu fügt, wenn geskilled) oder wenn man vom boss wegläuft um ihn zu resetten usw. das war intelligentes kombinieren von den ähigkeiten eines mage und den eigenschaften der gegner


----------



## Ravenjin (14. Januar 2009)

Grana schrieb:


> das war so klar, dass hier wieder die ganzen neider auftauchen...
> demzufogle war das auch ein fake, dass 2 mann nen 25er naxx boss gelegt haben
> achso und natürlich: alle die gut spielen haben kein rl und bekommen hartz4
> hauptsache maul auf und nach kartoffeln und hühner schreien



hast doch nur keine ahnung von dem boss


----------



## Genomchen (14. Januar 2009)

Es wurde ja geschrieben, dass es gefixed wurde. Wenn ein Mage also jetzt immernoch eine Möglichkeit findet es zu klauen, DANN ist es Bugusing.

Wenn es davor nicht gedacht war, dass ein Mage das allein schafft, es aber wegen Vergessen/ Übersehen von Blizzard und ganz normaler Spielmechanik möglich war, dann war das kein Bugusing, sondern ein Kennen seiner Klasse. Wenn Blizzard das übersieht, selber schuld. Der Mage hat nur getan, was ihm durch die von Blizzard gegebenen Fähigkeiten möglich war. Das hat nix mit Bugusing zu tun.


----------



## Krimson (14. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> zu 100% privatserver/bug hallo soviel dmg kann man doch garnicht absorbieren der erste boss haut auf stoff weit über 100k und dazu noch die adds...er dürfte an sich nichtmal 1mob gelegt bekommen bzw maximal 1mob


ja klar 100k wie wollen dann die tanks überleben du nap? das knochenschild apsobiert 1,2 milionen schaden das hat der mage geklaut DAS SAGT SOGAR BUFFED SELBER in buffed cast und es steht überall


----------



## Néstron15 (14. Januar 2009)

Das wurd von blizz aba schon gefixxt , aber wer noch ne erklärung sucht hört euch den wow teil vom buffed cast an.




 mfg Nestron


----------



## Säsh1 (14. Januar 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> ja klar 100k wie wollen dann die tanks überleben du nap? das knochenschild apsobiert 1,2 milionen schaden das hat der mage geklaut DAS SAGT SOGAR BUFFED SELBER in buffed cast und es steht überall



Mann sollte sich mit den Bossen auseinandersetzten bevor mach hier so was ablässt!!!! 

Erster Boss Militärviertel wird nicht vom Tank getankt!!!


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (14. Januar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> hast doch nur keine ahnung von dem boss



und du hast keine ahnung was ironie ist, oder bist nicht fähig, sie in einem post zu erkennen.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (14. Januar 2009)

WIE DUMM SEID IHR EIG -:- ZUM 1000. mal  DAS IS KEIN PRIVATSERVER  IS DOCH NET SO SCHWER ZU KAPIEREN WIE DAS GEHT. der char exestiert im arsenal also ist er auch echt  wieso geht das net in euer kopf rein.is doch net so schwer zu begreifen


----------



## etmundi (14. Januar 2009)

todesritter schrieb:


> WIE DUMM SEID IHR EIG -:- ZUM 1000. mal  DAS IS KEIN PRIVATSERVER  IS DOCH NET SO SCHWER ZU KAPIEREN WIE DAS GEHT. der char exestiert im arsenal also ist er auch echt  wieso geht das net in euer kopf rein.is doch net so schwer zu begreifen




Offensichtlich kennst du die Buffedsuser nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (14. Januar 2009)

"Magier solot Naxx hero militär flügel"

an den thema ersteller:

das wort "solen" 3. person singular:" er solot"

gibt es nicht

ich bin echt sprachlos was manche leute für deutsch sprechen bzw schreiben
das einzig schlechte an WOW ist das dabei die sprache der spieler verloren geht

leute sprecht richtiges deutsch ...

@topic

da wir alle wissen das es kein privatserver oder bug war sondern der typ einfach ein bisschen nachgedacht hat
( was anscheinend nicht viele tun )

ist das hiermit geklärt

frohen mittwoch euch noch


----------

